# My Home Built Dark Ride



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't decided what this years theme for the actual decorations are, I usually try to create some sort of story for the haunted maze.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a link to a short video with the test track and ride car;


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Check out my full YouTube channel for my fireworks shows too!

http://www.youtube.com/dononeil


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool. I subbed to your channel. I am interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This seems pretty cool! Can't wait to see it complete


----------



## CMatte (Aug 2, 2012)

I would love to do one of these someday, I just don't know if I could find the time. I'll definitely be following this thread to see how it turns out.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

That's amazing Don O'Neil! Great Job!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh fun! What a neat thing for the ToTs to do on Halloween.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

That is so cool. So you are in Vegas, and people who haunt there have dark rides? I am guessing that a dark ride is a mini theme ride in your garage or outdoor haunt that is homemade? Wow, that sounds fun!

Do you all have to have inspections and insurance for dark rides? I know alot of people get their haunts closed down for black plastic, not meeting fire codes, etc.

Can't wait to see your progress! And I wish I could ToT at your home!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in the NW/Centennial Hills area of Vegas, and it seems to be a trend, there is someone else here also building a ride:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/126312-dark-ride-2013-a.html

My haunt and everything is home-made. I use pneumatics, servos, all sorts of lighting, video effects, and sound effects, etc... I've never posted any videos because it's mostly black light lit, so video doesn't really come out. If I get a chance I'll post a youtube of the maze during the day without any decorations up yet.

No inspections or anything like that, mostly because I post a Liability Waiver on the entrance and don't charge anything for people to come in. They are essentially entering my personal property and the haunt is a temporary structure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow. I have never seen this trend, but it is uber cool. I am gonna go through the other dark Ride thread as well. Interesting.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you in Las Vegas as well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Don O'Neil said:


> Are you in Las Vegas as well?


No, Missouri. We lived in NM for about 3 years, but never made it to Vegas.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is my Haunted maze from 2011 (I didn't do one last year, new job, not enough time!!)


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! That is very cool!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

SO Cool! I could never attempt anything like this but will live vicariously through you and coasterbp!!
Good luck & wish I could come take a spin on Halloween!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome, Don! Congrats on making the first big step! It's great fun, isn't it?

Couple of quick questions...

1) Are you going battery powered vehicles? Or a bus bar? How many vehicles are you gonna have?

2) In your test loop video, it looks like your from right steering caster was hitting your track... was it? If it was, are you going to adjust your turning radius or place your caster further out?

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks...

I am using a single bus bar, it's actually driven by a PWM motor controller, so the car speed is variable. As a result, there can only be one car on the track at a time. I could break it up, or put the motor controller in the car, but I think 1 car is enough considering it seats 4-6.

As far as the caster hitting the track, no it doesn't, it gets about 1/2" away, but never touches. I could move it if I need to, but there is no need .


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

What part of Vegas are you in? I'd love to see your progress and share ideas! I'm in the Centennial Hills area.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in the Southwest/Mountains Edge area. As of right now, all my stuff is stored. I have about 5 more panels to build and paint and then I'm going to assemble it all, test it and then store it again until October where I will then reassemble it all and add all the lighting/scenic/sound...

It's just to hot to be slaving away in the garage right now and leaving the cars outside isn't an option either....

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Just posted a new video of the nearly complete ride car with on board audio system....


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome awesome awesome. Way to go! I hope my cars end up looking as nice as yours, although I know they won't!

Also, how are you doing your onboard audio? Thats the one piece of my puzzle I'm still struggling with. I have two arduinos with two hauntsoft shields to playback audio. I'm stuck on finding speakers to run off of my 12vdc car battery. What are you using? Are those the thin, rectangular things in front of each seat?

Again, awesome job. I hope mine ends up as nice as yours!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Totally amazing! Dark rides rule and between the two of you guys doing them, I can't WAIT to see how it all comes together!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks!

The audio is being driven by a buck converter charging a battery from the rail. The audio is received by a small FM radio, and plays through the sound bars I got off ebay for $10 each (the thin rectangular things). They're Dell amplified sound bars, they're pretty loud, and work nicely.

I'm not putting much 'intelligence' into the car since there will only be one on the track. So everything is driven by a central computer. Maybe next year I'll delegate the control to the car itself, so I could have multiples on the track. I decided against it this year since that would require much more work for putting sensors on the track so the car knew where it was, and a bunch more tech needed to be able to have multiple cars control lighting and effects as they enter each chamber. 

With what I've done right now there will be one 'sequence' of sorts that will be timed to the car going through, so that pop-ups, lighting, sound effects, etc.. can all be synchronized. I'm sure I'll run into a little bit of a timing issue depending on the load of the car, but that should be minimized with the way I put the tires on the bottom to grip the guide rail instead of being direct drive with weight load on them. I found that this method worked much better and I could load the car up with over 600 lbs of people without any noticeable slowdown. 

With being able to put 6 kids, or 4 adults, or combos therein, I should be able to get ride capacity somewhere around 150-200 an hour with a 2 minute cycle time. Should be just fine for getting close to 600-800 people through in 4-5 hours. If it's a bigger 'hit' than I expect, and the line is long then I'll run it later to compensate, or maybe next year work on putting the intelligence in the car so I can have 2 or 3 cars on the track. However, I think I'd rather spend money on making the scenery better and the track longer than putting multiple cars on the track.

How many cars are you planning on putting on your track? Have you figured your ride capacity and length of the ride?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats so cool! I would love to have something like this!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to have two cars, but they are tiny. Each one will hold 1 adult, or 2 kids, or 1 adult 1 kid. The base of my cars are 2.5' square. Each of my track tiles is 3' square. I have no idea about ride time. Because I'm using such a tiny space for all my ride, i decided that the easiest way to lengthen my ride is to reuse section of my track... hence the backwards sections and the track switch. Plus, with my ride control system, I'm adding "show pauses" into certain sections of the ride to heighten fear and trap them next to certain things...hehehhehe.... There are 4 of these pauses that I can change the waiting time on the fly from my control panel, so if my line starts getting REALLY long, I can cut the pauses down a bit a shorten ride time for more efficiency. 

If you decide to do zone control next year, let me know if you need any help... you probably wont as it looks like you are doing just fine on you're own!

I''ll have to look for those speakers. They are 12vdc? Or are they running off your converter? The look like they would be a perfect fit for my cars.

I've finished building all my track pieces and I'm working on my track switch today. It's gone under some changes from my original design. I'll hope to have a vid and some pics up tonight/tomorrow.

Great job again, Don. We need to get together to check each others stuff out when we get closer to the big day!!

-=CoasterBP


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Man that is awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I might need some pointers on PLC options... where did you get yours? It looks pretty high end to me . As far as the speakers, yes, they're 12VDC, 1A... they have a built in amp, and have pretty good dynamic range. They are DELL AS501 speakers... they are usually $10-$12 shipped on eBay. I'm considering adding a separate power amp too with some bass shakers, to really bump up the 'feel' of the bass.

It sounds like you'll have a decent capacity per hour if you can get 4 people on the track at once. Depending on your ride time it could mean 150+ per hour, which is about what mine will be.

I can control speed and direction with my PWM motor controller and control console I built. I opted to tie it into a DMX interface as well as have manual control so it can be controlled from a computer using any standard lighting software, or you can push a button to move it forward/reverse if you need to align for loading. 

I'm using Vixen (which is usually used for Christmas) software for the sequence (same thing I use for my pyro shows, check my YouTube channel, www.youtube.com/dononeil) , mostly because a few years back one of the Dev's made me a plugin for my Elexol I/O interfaces (both USB and Ethernet) and I use those to control relays for pneumatics and motors for all of the effects. All of my lights are DMX based too (have a bunch of LED fixtures to use this year!). It works really well. Plus Vixen is timeline based, so it's easy to set up the effects based on the time it takes the car to get to a location.

I have 2 channels set for the motor controller, speed (0-100%) and direction (forwards/backwards), so I can do the same as you, pause, etc... I don't think I'll have mine actually stop though, probably just slow to a creep for the 'scary' parts.

I see you opted for a slot in the floor instead of a raised guide rail. I went for the raised one for economics and ease of building... it's essentially just a 2x4 screwed to a sheet of plywood (the corners are laminated ply) and I don't have to raise the ply off the ground. I had thought of doing the slot thing, with the bus-bar below the track, but when I did the budgeting it cost too much. It would have been a 'cleaner' show for sure, and I could have used a higher power motor instead of the 24V ones I'm using now, but there are always design trade offs.

I'm going to start laminating all my corners for my final track next week, I have to build 10 corners... they take a while to dry and I only built one laminating jig, so they have to be done one a day, and with my work schedule it means it's going to take me a month to do it, lol. 

Next step after getting the track done is to lay it all out in the backyard where it will go and give the whole system a test out.

One other thing... I noticed you're using steel strapping for your bus bar... Steel has a very high resistance. I would suggest changing to something like this;

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DMC-Duct-Strapping-4NCE6?Pid=search

It's galvanized, with tin and zinc, which improves the conductivity and reduces the resistance. It's not as think as you're using now, so you might have to attach it to a board to get the stiffness you need, but it works great. In my first test set up I used the galvanized plumbers strapping from Lowes, it works good too, but its only about 3/4" wide... this stuff is 1.5" wide.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine actually don't "belong" to me. I'm borrowing them from my second job. I do PLC programming for a panel shop here in town. http://stglv.com

The ones that I'm using (I'm using 2) are Siemens 1200, which is their budget version. One PLC is in the Operator console that handles all the button pushes and lights on the panels. That info is sent via ProfiNet to the Main PLC which handles all the ride logic, track power and sensor inputs. 

I went with the groove in the floor, but originally I was going to go with a track design like yours, but I couldn't figure out what to built the actual track out of. I was thinking some heavy duty PVC, but then I didn't want to try to bend it with a heat gun... If I had better woodworking skills, I probably would have gone the route that you did.

I found those speakers on eBay... I'll be picking two of them up tonight. Each one is stereo, right?

How are you transmitting the control signal to your car? So basically a DMX signal from your console is controlling everything? That's kinda slick. So your just running a large cue to control car, lights, props, right? 

As for the bus bar, that type of material was what I was looking for all along. I haven't had any problems so far with the strapping.... Should I change over anyway? (at $17 for 100 feet, I might as well, right?) Since my whole track is broken down into 4 ride zones and three load areas, I don't have incredibly long sections, except for the neutral side...

I'm posting an update to my thread as soon as I hit enter here..... check it out!


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to make a comment, if for no other reason it hits my threads and I can follow this. I am in complete awe. Love it.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice to be able to 'borrow' the PLC . Helps to do that stuff for a living I bet!!.

As far as the speakers, yes they're stereo.

Yes, the 2 DMX channels are set for direction and speed. The direction channel controls a relay that swaps polarity on the bus bar, so the motors go backwards. The speed channel sends out 0-5V, which goes to the PWM motor controller to control speed. There is a keyswitch to change from DMX control to manual, and there are buttons for 'go', direction, and then a potentiometer for manual speed control. There is also an 'e-stop' which cuts power to everything no matter if it's in auto (computer) or manual.

So yes, a cue list controls everything, lights, car, props, audio, video, etc... everything.

Having a short bus bar will definitely help on the resistance. Steel is only about 10% conductive, so you're going to lose a lot of power and have to make it up somewhere. Galvanization is about 75% conductive, so it's a big difference. The stuff is pretty cheap, and you don't have to sandblast it like you were with the steel, it's ready to go out of the box.

My track is going to be about 150' long, so having something with relatively low resistance is more important to me.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't realize you were doing a bus bar as well... I don't see it in the vids.... am I missing something?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is amazing. what haunter wouldn't want one of these.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

The bus bar is attached to the center guide rail. There are 2 springs that pick up the power from either side of the rail.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm almost speechless with how outright cool this is. The fulfillment of a dream, having your very own dark ride. That is going to be an accomplishment of the utmost magnitude. Congrats to you for your ambition.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

kprimm said:


> I'm almost speechless with how outright cool this is. The fulfillment of a dream, having your very own dark ride. That is going to be an accomplishment of the utmost magnitude. Congrats to you for your ambition.


Thanks very much... I can tell you that I'm having a lot of fun building it too!!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

The car is all done now... just installed the grab bars, etc...









Now I'm adding some theming and detail... can anyone guess what I'm going for?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I could be totally wrong, but the first thing that came to mind was Wonka chocolate factory!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

You are correct!! It's going to be the true story of what happened to the kids after they were bad in the factory tour!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

don, this is truly fabulous


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Very cool theme


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool show, cool video


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Totally amazing! That is a fantastic build! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Great Job! Cant wait to see the final product. I live across the valley in Henderson and would love a preview when your ready. If you need any prop/decor help let me know. I am a decorator/visual artist by trade and have a backround in theatercraft. Its amazing what you can build with cardboard, paint, wire and spit.....


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool idea. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Don, what are you using for a power supply? That must need a lot of current.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the coolest thig EVER 

I might have to follow this as well!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

It's a pair of 15A 24v switching power supplies in series... a total of 30A @ 24V... I've measured the draw, and even fully loaded it doesn't exceed 10A during normal running, and just over 20A from a cold start... This is mostly because of the way I built the drive system... The car itself supports it's own weight on 6 casters, the wheels grab on to the center rail, so there is no downward load on them at any time, so, even when fully loaded it only has to overcome the forward momentum. The motors are wired in series too, so if there is one that 'slips', the other will take up the current draw to compensate. 

I had originally set the drive wheel perpendicular to the car, taking part of the load. But when I did that the extra friction on the gears caused the draw to go off the scale, and it drove very slow. Taking the load off the wheels made all the difference. Fully loaded with 4 adults the entire car weighs over 1,000 lbs.. I had about 750 lbs of adults, and the car is about 250, so it's quite a strain on he gears when they're taking a vertical load.

We're setting up the track outdoors soon... I'll post another video when we do that, and post something in the near future with some of the decorations we've been making.

Thanks for all of the compliments everyone!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Great Job! Cant wait to see the final product. I live across the valley in Henderson and would love a preview when your ready. If you need any prop/decor help let me know. I am a decorator/visual artist by trade and have a backround in theatercraft. Its amazing what you can build with cardboard, paint, wire and spit.....


Thanks for the offer, I'll keep you posted! I too have lots of theatre background, so I'm quite adept at making things with spit and string . Nice decorations on your photobucket... I love the theme!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are some updates to the project so far....

All the track corners are laminated now;








Here's a mushroom for the outside area, still needs final paint;








Here's the entrance arch sign;


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't paint that mushroom too well or I'll have to come over there and take a bit out of it! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Finished the entrance and the sign!!! Now the major construction begins this weekend, track, walls, and then finally props!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome! Now remember, it isn't an authentic dark ride without bumping through a couple sets of double doors. At the very least, the entrance and exit doors should be bumped open with the car! Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I am crazy jealous that you are building this. LOL I would love to set something like this up. Out of curiosity, what are you using as a power supply for this? It must be a bit of a heavyheight to supply your car over that much track.


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Higest complements


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

How does braking for the car work? Do you just cut the power to the motor or wind it down manually? The seats need some tufted purple velvet!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

There will be at least 3 sets of doors, maybe more to break up the scenes if the lighting doesn't work the way I want. The scenes are mostly separated by turns and walls.

The power supply is a 40 amp 24v unit. I'll be running several power lines to multiple segments to cut down on track resistance.

Breaking is done usually by just cutting power. If necessary I can reverse the motors to stop it quickly.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wowza!

More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I want a POV ride video when it's up and running! I would SO be there if I could.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

AWESOME WORK GUYS! This has been a dream of mine for a LONG time as well.



Shockwave199 said:


> I want a POV ride video when it's up and running! I would SO be there if I could.


Hello Shockwave,

I just found this and followed through the thread. Fantastic work. Many moons ago I actually was looking into purchasing a dark ride. The Staten Island Funhouse closed down and I was interested in the cars and track. Furthermore, the ride was a genuine Pretzel ride. But the owners just wanted too much money for it. They had a Laffing Sal too, but wouldn't include it in the deal. Needless to say, I walked away from the project.

For those insterested here is an article about the original ride:

http://www.laffinthedark.com/articles/Staten/Staten.htm

A couple of years later there was a fellow on a military base that created, what I believed was the first home made dark ride. In the end, he couldn't use the space at the base, but did a much smaller version in his garage. After that there was a group called Phantasmechanics that attempted to make a dark ride, but I am not sure if that panned out. The Phantasmechanics website closed down a long time again.

Anyway, I am curious to see how these projects pan out. Don and CoasterBP, keep up the great work and take PLENTY of videos.

Geo


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> The Phantasmechanics website closed down a long time again


I read and followed that build. Fascinating insights into not only the build, but dealing with all the politics of opening a pro dark ride with the town officials. If I remember correctly, they opened on halloween night only and had trouble. Along the way they were advised by an electrician that they needed to beef up the current or risk losing power to the cars. They ignored that advice, going with their original design, and it proved problematic- disastrous actually. I remember it got so bad that they had to manually push cars through for lack of power. Imagine that! But it was an honest account of a major learning experience, and I spent many a night following it with a cup of coffee in hand. And I've spent even more nights reading all of laff in the dark. I'm a Coney Island boy- got all my love of dark rides and halloween right there, back in the early 70's.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I sure hope I don't have that issue. I've run all the resistance and load calcs so I don't think I will. As added insurance I'm breaking up my buss bar into 3-4 sections and running large gauge copper wire to each one from the motor controller. We'll see how it works this weekend as all the track goes down and I run tests before enclosing it all.


As far as legal issues go there will be a big liability waiver sign posted in several locations, including right as you get on the ride. That should be adequate hopefully!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

I just started a FundAnything campaign with an updated video... check it out here:

http://fundanything.com/en/campaigns/wonka-themed-home-built-halloween-dark-ride

Another video with the track installed coming soon!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a video of the full track outdoors... no walls yet, been too windy!!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

DUDE! That is soooo cool. I told my wife about this and she rolled her eyes. The section by the pool has some awesome potential, please tell me you are doing some sort of Swamp Thing there?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

omg ... amazing

amk


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

camsauce said:


> DUDE! That is soooo cool. I told my wife about this and she rolled her eyes. The section by the pool has some awesome potential, please tell me you are doing some sort of Swamp Thing there?


Thanks... no swamp thing this year... we're doing a Wonka theme, so when the walls are up (which are going up now!) you won't even see the pool or the house... I'll post another POV once the walls are up before we start decorating.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Don that is too cool! Never seen anything like that at a home.


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Completely awesome! Impressed with your mechanical skills! Have had that thought for years, but just never the room or ambition to tackle. CANT wait to see finished product!!!!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a new video with the walls up!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good, looking good! Light is at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking awesome 
Coming along very nicely.

And I have to second that: a POV video would be great once it's completed (before Halloween)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love that dogs aren't even phased by ride. They just walk slowly across the track.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Speechless! 
(That is hard to do to me.)


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice! I can't get a real sense of speed, but you might want to try a slower speed and see how that goes, if possible. It'll make the ride time a bit longer and give more time to take in the creeps you put in.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Love your ride system. Simple but effective. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow...that is awesome so far!! Definitely post video of the end result!! Great job


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> Nice! I can't get a real sense of speed, but you might want to try a slower speed and see how that goes, if possible. It'll make the ride time a bit longer and give more time to take in the creeps you put in.


The final ride will go slower in some parts than others. Its all computer controlled. I was just going one speed around for the quick videos.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> I love that dogs aren't even phased by ride. They just walk slowly across the track.


I actually took the dogs for a ride and they loved it!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Just read this article on the history of Dark Ride's on Gizmodo - pretty interesting stuff:

http://gizmodo.com/why-dark-rides-scare-the-pants-off-us-1447400730


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

camsauce said:


> Just read this article on the history of Dark Ride's on Gizmodo - pretty interesting stuff:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/why-dark-rides-scare-the-pants-off-us-1447400730


An interesting read. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Very cool! I'd love to see something along the lines of a tutorial (I know, a full tutorial on this thing would be like a mini-series!). But even a quick overview of how the cars were built, how they are powered and controlled, the track build process... stuff like that. That would be awesome.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

The ride is ready to go for tomorrow!!! Here are a few pics:























I hope the locals can make it out! 

5513 Azure Ridge Drive
Las Vegas, NV 89130

Near Ann & Jones in the Centennial Hills area.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you have a final video with all of the walls and decorations up?


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Soon...gotta take everything down first and then I'll edit and post the video.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see it all, Don!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Must....see....video! Hope it was a success!


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's the video from Halloween... enjoy everyone!


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

amazing! With that as a base you can do anything....


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Unbelievable. Fabulous job.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic ride and effects. I would love to help someone with a project like this. The offer stands for next year. just send me a plane ticket...he,he


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats! You made it happen! Looks great.Glad it all worked out.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

I was directly involved with that dark ride in New Orleans. It was a supplement to The House of Shock, and yes, we had problems, but it wasn't due to lack of power on the track. Actually, the original power design called for 110v AC on the hot rail, but the inspector told us it was a "no no", so we ultimately had to provide 24v DC to the hotrail every so many feet (which was bent flat bar - talk about a resistance nightmare), then use a step-up transformer on the cars to power the huge motor. The reason we had to "push the cars" through at certain times was due to the failure to compensate for passenger weight vs speed/torque. The computer's logic called for only one car in each zone at any given time. When we ran multiple cars through, and one or more of those cars exceeded the passenger weight limit, the car(s) would slow, causing two or more to end up in one zone, triggering a shutdown. We had to manually push the cars out of the zone to the next zone to clear the fault on the computer. A very long build process, and unfortunately the lead designer fell ill through the build, volunteers were not consistent, so the entire build suffered. The ride actually opened two weeks late, went over budget and the owners were not happy with the outcome. A lesson learned the hard way...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

What an effort!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Don O'Neil said:


> Here's the video from Halloween... enjoy everyone!


awesome video


----------



## SedgewickHotel (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you setup the ride again this year? Would love to hear about it if you did...


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, I am curious too if you did this again. AWESOME BUILD! I always wanted to do a dark ride myself.

When I had some money I wanted to buy the original Pretzel cars and track from the Staten Island Fun House when they closed down, but that deal didn't go through.

I did think about doing a scratch build, but the issue is space, where was I going to put it?

Hopefully one day in the future I will get the space and money to do such a project.

Diaval


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, we set it up again this year with a new theme... I'm working on a video and will post it when complete.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah! So glad you got it up and running again, Don! Would have loved to have come over to check it out too! (I'm in Vegas as well...)

-=CoasterBP


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

awesome can't wait you see the new theme


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool. I might steal this idea.


----------



## Don O'Neil (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's the ride for 2014... enjoy everyone!!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

So awesome!!! Amazing job.


----------



## RedScare (Jul 6, 2012)

Incredible job! Your work is truly the height of imagination for haunters like me, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You are like, amazing. That is just a fantastic feat on every level. I see some interesting interlocking going on with the wall panels on the top and bottom. Closer pics of that would be nice. It is just so damn awesome that selfishly, I'd either want more packed into the ride, a slower ride speed, or preferably both! But man, you did another great job. Well done! You're a home built dark ride hero!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Great work! I look forward to what you do next year.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Everything looks amazing . The projections of the ghost girl are perfectly placed and timed .


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Fantastic job again!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

There really is no other word than>>>>>>>>>amazing! If I went to a haunt that had something like this I would be thrilled to go on it. I bet the kids go nuts over this & the adults! Where do you see stuff like this in a home haunt? Bravo! What an undertaking!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

What an amazing job you did. Well done!


----------



## savagedaddy (Sep 28, 2014)

Uhmmm. Can you be my Grandpa? Awesome!


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

Don, have you made any updates for this year?


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! Amazing work! I had always wanted to do a dark ride, but lacked the space for a simple walkthrough. This is first rate. Love the main hall with all the candles and the projection effects the best.

I remember this thread when you started to put the ride together, but Usually after a week or so after Halloween, I leave the forum for the year. So I completely forgot to check back to see your completed work.

I have to go back and check out the propulsion system you have on your cars. That is pretty substantial if they can move 500lbs. Perhaps one day I will do one myself.

BTW, how much help did you have for this project?

I too am curious what you have planned for this year.

Diaval


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Have not this thread before til now. Great planning and what a great ride, well done.


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

This is flipping awesome!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*My Jaw really dropped! 
Better than those carny dark rides for sure!*


----------



## Haunt_for_life (Jul 27, 2019)

Amazing! Are you still doing this in Las Vegas? I build out a haunted house for a fundraiser every year and have wanted to do something like this. Are you still running only one car?


----------

